# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Mise à jour] Event Halloween : Dimanche 20h CA A RAME A MORT

## Maderone

Hello !

L'event Halloween arrive très soon et il a l'air vraiment pas mal !
Je vous propose de centraliser ici toutes les informations concernant l'event. Que ça soit vos screeshot fnu, vos astuces, les secrets que vous avez découverts, les events que vous organisez, que vous recherchez le skin kikoolol de vos rêves, venez en faire part ici pour ne rien manquer !

S'il y'a de grosses infos, j'essaierai d'éditer la page 1.




> *RAPPEL A NE PAS MANQUER*
> 
> Le lancement de la phase 3 d'Halloween (dimanche 28) constituera en lui-même un évènement. Il ne se déroulera qu'une seule fois, à une heure précise, et Arena Net assure que nous ne voulons rater ça pour rien au monde.
> 
> Cet évènement se déroulant simultanément dans le monde entier, le choix d'un horaire n'a pas du être facile pour eux. Leur choix s'est finalement arrêté sur 19h GMT, soit *20h heure de Paris*, en prenant en compte le changement d'heure.
> 
> N'oubliez pas que dans la nuit de samedi nous reculerons d'une heure, passant donc à GMT+1. Pensez à régler vos réveils, et à dimanche 20h à l'Arche du Lion !




- Je reprends le lien du topic principal (pour faire genre celui-ci sert à quelque chose en attendant) :
http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/10/22/gu...hings-at-kids/

-* La solution de la quête d'Halloween*  : 
http://www.millenium.org/guild-wars-...i-dement-77022

On peut la trouver sur de nombreux autres sites. 

- *Des astuces pour chopper des sacs à bonbon* : 
http://gw2.mmorpg-life.com/use-candy...at-bags/54312/

*La liste des succès* :




> *- Emissaire du roi dément*
> _Vous avez fait la fierté du roi dément. Il vous tuera en dernier._
> Succès d'Halloween : 0 (Palier 1 sur 1)
> 
> Faut accomplir tous les succès d'Halloween.
> 
> *- Chasse d'Halloween*
> _Comment est-ce qu'on obtient un élémentaire en bonbon ?_
> 0/20 (Palier 1 sur 6)
> ...

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Maximelene

Y'aura des citrouilles.

----------


## Cedautinger

On peut miner des bonbons, wahou!

----------


## Maderone

https://twitter.com/GuildWars2/statu...59920502177793

----------


## Vaaahn

Et pourquoi pas faire une armée de fantômes et de momie/squelette en 3W  ::trollface::

----------


## Hem

fantome vs momie vs squelette

Quoi que squelette ça le fait pas, des zombies seraient plus approprié je pense. :serious:

----------


## Gordor

Je propose de poster ici tout ce qu'on peut découvrir concernant halloween.
Des skins d'armes / épaules des coffres du lion noir
aux evenements
en passant par les portes mystérieuses 
etc...

----------


## Ptit gras

Ouvert un coffre. Obtenu du caca.



Reçu l'emblème du pacte. Pour accéder au npc pour refaire Arah Histoire.

Apparemment les bonbons pour le mensuel se minent.

----------


## Phazon

Ouvert 3 coffres, obtenu 10 pierres de transmutation fines.

----------


## Maximelene

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...utes-les-infos  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

Ah ouais quand même  :tired:  
Je me fais chier à faire un post, je mets une belle image en plus... et on me backstab comme ça !  ::'(:

----------


## Korbeil

on cumule les toniques et on se fait une méga bataille de la mort ?  :Cigare: 

moi je dis ça peut être terrible :D

----------


## Aldrasha

j'aime bien l'idée.
A condition que la totalité soit frappsée

----------


## Korbeil



----------


## Maximelene

Pour les toniques et les batailles, notez que cette fonction est permanente (on pourra continuer à se taper dessus après Halloween), et que ça affecte aussi les "anciens" toniques choppés auparavant dans les coffres du lion noir  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Genre on a des compétences pour le chacalope/limons et tout et tout ?

----------


## tibere

pour les coffres du lion noir avec des nouveaux trucs...est ce qu'il sont d'un aspect différents ???  parce que j'en ai drop deux là avec un event halow ,...en ouvre un toute joyce; .et vlan rien que comme du d'hab dedans.
quelqu'un en a déjà ouvert un spécial ?

----------


## Maderone

Bon y'a quoi d'autres à part la fontaine qui transforme  ::P:  ?
Pour ma part j'ai trouvé un marchand vendant des skins d'armes près de la forge mystique pour 6 pa, ou 150 bonbons. Pour des armes qui durent 3h...

----------


## Gordor

oups pardon ... j'avais po vu  ::): 
bon bin ... oubliez ce post alors

----------


## Gordor

Bon, j'ai pu miner des bonbecs, et on en trouve partout.
Avec ces bonbecs on peut acheter des recettes "saisonnieres"
Et également des items qu'on peut voir dans la vidéo (l'arc est vraiment chouette, sinon y'a un boubou et un baton)
pas trouver d'autres trucs

Concernant les coffres, j'ai acheté 5 clefs, j'ai pu ouvrir environ 8 coffres (certains coffres donnent des clés)
Et bin j'ai eu que de la merde, comme d'hab (a part le kit de raffinage de la mort)

A mon avis le droprate des trucs sympa comme les skins d'armes doit être très faible
et vu que je trouve le prix d'une clé totalement prohibitif .. j’arrête

A priori les skins s'échangent a l'HV, faudra voir le prix, et ce que ca apporte vraiment

++

---------- Post added at 12h28 ---------- Previous post was at 12h24 ----------

Ha oui, un détail qui commence vraiment a m'agacer :
A l'arche du lion, je vois (ou ressent) que les gens font des combats de mascottes, mais je ne vois aucun skin de persos. et je suis resté sur place 10 minutes.
Ca me fait la même chose à Orr et ca devient très agacant. Les mobs n'ont pas le temps de s'afficher qu'ils sont déjà mort.
et je trouve que ce problème de "lag" ne vas pas en s'arrangeant. Donc le combat de mascotte a l'arche ce ne sera pas pour moi

Autre petite info, j'ai acheté le costume du roi maudit, les skills sont sympa, on peut créer un banquet qui permet aux autres joueurs de se transformer pour prendre part à la fête (pour les pauvres, radins, relou)

----------


## SetaSensei

Fuuuuuuusion !

----------


## mikelion

Des pnjs du McM sont devenus des squelettes je crois.
Sinon je vais peut être acheter les 3 minipets qui augmenteront ma collection. Il faut juste que je regarde le prix en PO correspondant à 500 gemmes, voir si j'ai assez.

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, pour ma part une très, très grosse déception (les gens présents ce matin l'auront remarqué) sur un point particulier :

Un marchand à l'Arche vend 3 skins d'arme pour 150 bonbons (un bouclier, un arc, un bâton). Seulement il ne s'agit que de skins temporaires, durant 4 heures, impossibles à transmuter.

Pour obtenir de façon définitive un de ces skins, il faut tout d'abord coller des objets d'Halloween dans la forge mystique pour apprendre la recette d'un cadeau (coût : une vingtaine de po).

Cette recette, combinée à "quelques" composants, notamment un cadeau à 500 insignes de sonjons, permettra de crafter l'arme en question.

Coût estimé... *PLUS DE 400 PO*

Bon sang, mais c'est quoi ce délire abominable ?! Ils ont joué à leur jeu chez Anet pour croire que des gens ont 400po à foutre dans *un skin d'évènement* ?!

Je demande pas forcément à ce qu'on en choppe 5 par jour, mais faut pas déconner sur le prix quand même !!!

Donc au final, niveau skins, on a quoi ? 6 armes à chopper dans des coffres à ouvrir en achetant des gemmes, quelques tenues de villes à acheter contre des gemmes, et 3 skins d'arme au coût abominablement élevé. Ah, non, pardon, y'a un chapeau gratuit aussi, au temps pour moi, oubliez tout...

J'ai rien contre le cash shop, aucun soucis à payer pour des costumes, mais quand le *seul truc à ne pas coûter des gemmes* est inaccessible au commun des mortels, je sens un gros, gros foutage de gueule.

----------


## Ptit gras

150 morceaux de bonbon à manger pour le bonux mensuel  ::):

----------


## Korbeil

> on cumule les toniques et on se fait une méga bataille de la mort ? 
> 
> moi je dis ça peut être terrible :D


sinon personne va voir  ::(:

----------


## mikelion

> 150 morceaux de bonbon à manger pour le bonux mensuel


C'est seulement dans le jeu ?

----------


## Maximelene

Non, je l'ai validé en finissant un paquet de fraises Tagada. Le succès a pop en bas à droite de mon champ de vision.

----------


## Maderone

et vlan xD, on peut sentir toute la rage que tu éprouve face à cette maj

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Y a un lien pour voir les skins des armes trouvables dans les coffres?

----------


## Maximelene

Dans les coffres :

Fusil :


Epée :


Espadon :


Bouclier :

----------


## Maderone

Mouais vu comme ça, y'a rien de transcendant.

----------


## Gordor

vous allez rire, des mecs ouvrent des coffres a la pelle pour voir les stats : 

81 opened…. 2 skins (rifle and shield)  15 harvesting tools, 32 repair cans, 4 express merch, 3 bank, 5 revive, 65 fine trans, 4 BL Salvage, 2 trader
120 opend.. and not a singl skin… wtf Anet!

Maintenant faites la conversion en euros ...

---------- Post added at 16h39 ---------- Previous post was at 16h36 ----------

…..100 chests and nothing. I am…..I dont even know.    =>  Update: 200 now and ABSOLUTELY nothing

----------


## Evene

Le jeu qu'est gratos. Hasard. Gemme. Pas obligé d'acheter. Ok. Mais des trucs comme 200 coffres pour zéro résultat là non c'est vraiment pas du bon boulot.

----------


## trex

Soluce de la quête du roi dément part1 ! Forcement n'y aller pas si vous voulez le faire par vous même (mais ça va couter plus cher en bonbon).

----------


## Maximelene

> Le jeu qu'est gratos. Hasard. Gemme. Pas obligé d'acheter. Ok. Mais des trucs comme 200 coffres pour zéro résultat là non c'est vraiment pas du bon boulot.


Le seul truc que ramèneront la grande majorité des joueurs de cet event, c'est un chapeau gratuit et pas mal de déceptions.

----------


## Gordor

Anet va s’être fait un max de thunes sur cet event, avec le nombre de clés vendu. Et quand tu as claqué 200$ en gemmes sans rien avoir, tu continues ...
Mais c'est une vision très court terme du business model.
Je pense que tous ces gens qui se sont fait avoir une fois, ne se feront plus jamais avoir

----------


## Vaaahn

> Le seul truc que ramèneront la grande majorité des joueurs de cet event, c'est un chapeau gratuit...
> ... c'est un chapeau gratuit...
> ... un chapeau gratuit...
> ... chapeau ...

----------


## Gordor

D'ailleurs, à lire le forum officiel anglais, je dirais qu'il y a plus d'insatisfait que satisfait par l'event.
Bizarre, je trouve ca vraiment mal joué de la part d'Anet, mais on verra bien

----------


## derfybzh

Ouai ce premier jour ne m'a pas emballé ...

----------


## Ptit gras

Sur GW1 on avait un chapeau et des quêtes, basta. Tout le monde était heureux.
Ils forcent un peu avec leur cash shop, mais on est pas plus mal servis qu'avant quand on touche pas aux gemmes.

----------


## tibere

.... les bonbons se vendent bien quand même.. ai gagner à peut prêt une pièce d'or ^^
sinon c'est ou et comment qu'on l'a le chapeau gratos ?
il est beau au moins ?

----------


## Maderone

> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/i...Lhf1Tlq_7x5kig


Tu m'as tué xD

Sinon, où qu'il est ce foutu jumping puzzle ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le jeu qu'est gratos. Hasard. Gemme. Pas obligé d'acheter. Ok. Mais des trucs comme 200 coffres pour zéro résultat là non c'est vraiment pas du bon boulot.


Et en quoi ça empêche de profiter du jeu ?
JE ne dis pas que c'est "cool" de la part d'A.Net, ça n'empêche que le jeu est très complet et jouable sans claquer de thunes inutilement.

----------


## derfybzh

> .... les bonbons se vendent bien quand même.. ai gagner à peut prêt une pièce d'or ^^
> sinon c'est ou et comment qu'on l'a le chapeau gratos ?
> il est beau au moins ?


Il a été enlevé de la compagnie du lion noir jusqu'a nouvel ordre il me semble.

----------


## Mordenkainen

Je demande confirmation, répondez: les skins qu'on loot dans les coffres sont définitifs rassurez-moi, ils ne durent pas genre 3 heures?

----------


## Gordor

je pense que s'ils étaient temporaires, leurs serveurs auraient déjà brulés, mais je peux me tromper

----------


## Evene

ça empêche pas, mais à vrai dire quand tu rajoutes du contenu il faut s'attendre à ce que les joueurs veulent le récupérer. Et c'est plus un sentiment général que d'un item donc en fait j'ai rien à foutre, les gemmes c'est bien gentil mais quand je pense que pour 10 silver t'en avait 35 au début du jeu et que maintenant t'en as 7, perso ça me dégoûte de les utiliser un jour de nouveau, j'ai l'impression d'être un pigeon, car tous ces cours de bourse sont bien biaisés (les joueurs vont jamais se mettre à acheter en quantité massive des gemmes avec leurs euros au point de revenir un à cours plus normal. Idem avec les crafts à 400 gold de l'event. 

J'adore ce jeu, mais c'est ce qui m'a toujours gêné dans GW1, il faut cramer des centaines d'heures pour pas grand chose. Alors certes c'est facultatif mais j'ai du mal à comprendre les raisons de ces excès. Je suis pas vraiment un râleur pour raler, parce que je profite déjà du jeu dans l'optique "j'en ai pour ce que je dépense, si c'est trop cher passe ton chemin", j'aime pas les aspects biaisés pour rien. ça coute quoi d'avoir un drop rate correct sur les objets gold, que de tuer un elite récompense plus qu'un trash mob, que finir un donjon pour la première fois donne un bel objet, que finir sa quête perso donne une sensation d'accomplissement, que les coffres drop un peu plus ?

Rien.

----------


## Maximelene

Définitifs oui.

----------


## Setzer

> ça empêche pas, mais à vrai dire quand tu rajoutes du contenu il faut s'attendre à ce que les joueurs veulent le récupérer. Et c'est plus un sentiment général que d'un item donc en fait j'ai rien à foutre, les gemmes c'est bien gentil mais quand je pense que pour 10 silver t'en avait 35 au début du jeu et que maintenant t'en as 7, perso ça me dégoûte de les utiliser un jour de nouveau, j'ai l'impression d'être un pigeon, car tous ces cours de bourse sont bien biaisés (les joueurs vont jamais se mettre à acheter en quantité massive des gemmes avec leurs euros au point de revenir un à cours plus normal. Idem avec les crafts à 400 gold de l'event. 
> 
> J'adore ce jeu, mais c'est ce qui m'a toujours gêné dans GW1, il faut cramer des centaines d'heures pour pas grand chose. Alors certes c'est facultatif mais j'ai du mal à comprendre les raisons de ces excès. Je suis pas vraiment un râleur pour raler, parce que je profite déjà du jeu dans l'optique "j'en ai pour ce que je dépense, si c'est trop cher passe ton chemin", j'aime pas les aspects biaisés pour rien. ça coute quoi d'avoir un drop rate correct sur les objets gold, que de tuer un elite récompense plus qu'un trash mob, que finir un donjon pour la première fois donne un bel objet, que finir sa quête perso donne une sensation d'accomplissement, que les coffres drop un peu plus ?
> 
> Rien.


D'après les posts sur le topic des dev tracker ils préparent un patch pour modifier les taux de probabilité de certains loot justement.

----------


## kennyo

Vous savez comment faire les succès de l'event ? C'est pas hyper clair même si j'imagine que dans le tas y en a qui seront fait aux prochaines étapes.

J'ai fait le nouveau puzzle dans la zone norn aussi.

----------


## Mordenkainen

Bwahahahahaha j'ai looté le skin de l'espadon à mon 4ème coffre, ça se vend au moins 50g apparemment :;):

----------


## Maderone

::o:   :tired:   ::cry::

----------


## Thom'

De quels coffres vous parlez en fait ?  ::o:

----------


## Dar

Bah il est jamais trop tot pour se rendre compte qu'on se fout de votre gueule.

Le seul truc consistant qui devait etre dans la maj aka les tournois payant n'y sont pas.

Cash shop et casualisation, je vois trés bien ce qu'ils font là. Ils sont là pour faire cracher les gems et absolument rien d'autre. Ils nous pissent à la raie sinon.

----------


## Tygra

Sinon, c'est juste un event de vacances, ils étaient pas obligé de le faire ? 
Et ils ont rajouté une masse de contenu, temporaire et permanent, alors que le jeu est sorti depuis 2 mois ? 
Et on peut en profiter pleinement sans débourser un € ?

Vous êtes d'une joie de vivre, c'est effarant !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Sinon, c'est juste un event de vacances, ils étaient pas obligé de le faire ? 
> Et ils ont rajouté une masse de contenu, temporaire et permanent, alors que le jeu est sorti depuis 2 mois ? 
> Et on peut en profiter pleinement sans débourser un € ?
> 
> Vous êtes d'une joie de vivre, c'est effarant !


Plussain!
...
ou alors on fait ce qu'on fait de mieux en tant que français/geeek/canard (entourez toutes les mentions, elles sont utiles) : RALER

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon, c'est juste un event de vacances, ils étaient pas obligé de le faire ?


Ca n'excuse rien. Si tu décides de faire un truc, tu le files aux joueurs, tu t'exposes à des jugements dessus. C'est pas parce que c'est un event de vacances optionnel que ceux-ci doivent être différents.




> Et ils ont rajouté une masse de contenu, temporaire et permanent, alors que le jeu est sorti depuis 2 mois ?


J'aimerais ta définition de "une masse de contenu".

Parce que bon, le contenu permanent de ce patch, c'est 3 puzzle jumps et un système de combat de costumes que plus personne n'utilisera dans un mois.

Quand au contenu temporaire, bah... c'est un event de vacances quoi, comme y'en a dans n'importe quel MMO, c'est plein d'activités totalement inutiles tel que la chasse aux bonbons et à la citrouille, c'est loin d'être du "vrai contenu" quand même.




> Et on peut en profiter pleinement sans débourser un € ?




Oui oui, en échangeant tes PO, tu peux profiter de tout sans dépenser d'argent. Tu noteras quand même que sans passer par la boutique aux gemmes, tu n'as ni costumes (c'est balot, pour une fête costumée), ni skins d'armes (c'est con, ça faisait partie de leur promotion). Juste de la chasse aux citrouilles. La moitié de leur event se passe au milieu des micro-transactions, la classe d'enfer !




> Vous êtes d'une joie de vivre, c'est effarant !


On exprime tout simplement notre déception. On a eu droit à tellement de promesses depuis des années que c'est facile d'être déçu.

Ça ne m'empêchera pas de m'y amuser (en réduisant "légèrement" mes attentes) mais je reste déçu par une politique commerciale qui cherche très largement à mettre en avant le cash shop et à y sacrifier des trucs qui avaient fait le succès des events du premier Guild Wars.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Un peu d'indulgence voyons, le jeu à 2 mois, ils ont pas encore développé tous les mécanismes nécessaires à faire bien plus de truc un peu fun et débile, et pour ma part, le fait qu'ils incitent (oblige) à passer par l'achat de gemme en € (parce que quand on voit l'inflation, échanger des gemmes contre de l'or couterai trop cher en temps pour obtenir cet or), ça me pose pas vraiment de problème, ils ont le droit de vouloir faire un peu de rentrée d'argent avec les joueurs qui sont prêt à payer, chose que je ne ferai pas personnellement.

----------


## pechpito

> Un peu d'indulgence voyons, le jeu à 2 mois, ils ont pas encore développé tous les mécanismes nécessaires à faire bien plus de truc un peu fun et débile, et pour ma part, le fait qu'ils incitent (oblige) à passer par l'achat de gemme en € (parce que quand on voit l'inflation, échanger des gemmes contre de l'or couterai trop cher en temps pour obtenir cet or), ça me pose pas vraiment de problème, ils ont le droit de vouloir faire un peu de rentrée d'argent avec les joueurs qui sont prêt à payer, chose que je ne ferai pas personnellement.


Sauf que actuellement, même avec l'augmentation du prix en gold des gemmes, c'est plus rentable de passer par les gold seller que d'acheter directement des gemmes. 
Je ne cautionne ni ne pratique les golds sellers. Les gold sellers c'est le mal, comme la biere sans alcool.

----------


## Maximelene

> Un peu d'indulgence voyons, le jeu à 2 mois, ils ont pas encore développé tous les mécanismes nécessaires à faire bien plus de truc un peu fun et débile, et pour ma part, le fait qu'ils incitent (oblige) à passer par l'achat de gemme en € (parce que quand on voit l'inflation, échanger des gemmes contre de l'or couterai trop cher en temps pour obtenir cet or), ça me pose pas vraiment de problème, ils ont le droit de vouloir faire un peu de rentrée d'argent avec les joueurs qui sont prêt à payer, chose que je ne ferai pas personnellement.


Mais ils ont tout à fait le droit de se faire de l'argent, faudrait quand même pas déconner sur la proportion de contenu payant/gratuit. Et là je trouve qu'ils ont clairement déconné.

Et ça n'a aucun rapport avec l'âge du jeu.

----------


## kierian

Je fais parti des déçus perso, je n'attendais rien de précis si ce n'est un minimum d'innovation par rapport à ce que l'on peut voir ailleurs, et honnêtement, ce n'est pas le cas. Le farm de bonbons et la sculpture de citrouilles est rapidement gonflos (comme dans wow vous me direz, mais justement), les recettes de cuisine à choper en karma n'apporte rien de fun, ni de différents en terme de stats, celles à découvrir sont clairement moisies, l'objet à craft à 400 po, no comment, l'event est "standard" (mais la carotte sera peut-être sympa en même temps), les bastons costumés quelconques.
Reste les jumping puzzle que je n'ai pas fait, les découvertes de tailleur  et le farming des succès en gros.
Je tenterais bien les coffres pour choper le skin de l'espadon, mais le prix des gemmes a tellement flambé que je ne me fait guère d'illusion sur mes chances.

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce que je leur reproche surtout, c'est le manque total d'innovation, je n'ai rien vu que je n'ai déjà vu dans wow et je m'attendais vraiment de leur part à quelque chose de différent de la concurrence, raté.

----------


## Orgazmo



----------


## Dar

> Un peu d'indulgence voyons, le jeu à 2 mois, ils ont pas encore développé tous les mécanismes nécessaires à faire bien plus de truc un peu fun et débile, et pour ma part, le fait qu'ils incitent (oblige) à passer par l'achat de gemme en € (parce que quand on voit l'inflation, échanger des gemmes contre de l'or couterai trop cher en temps pour obtenir cet or), ça me pose pas vraiment de problème, ils ont le droit de vouloir faire un peu de rentrée d'argent avec les joueurs qui sont prêt à payer, chose que je ne ferai pas personnellement.


C'est ton avis. Tout comme le mien c'est de trouver ahurissant les gens qui ne voient même pas qu'ils sont en train de se faire tirer :bigard:

Ca fait 2 mois que le jeu est sorti mais 5 ans qu'il est en dev.
En tant que joueur PvP fan du 1 nous avons eu l'immense déception de voir qu'ils supprimaient 95% du contenu présent sur le 1.
Soit.
Voyons voir les 5% restant. Et ben non ! Même c'est ces put1 de 5% restant sont au stade alpha. Le peu de features annoncées n'est même pas présent à la release et le peu qu'il y a est buggé jusqu'à la moelle.

Et la on nous annonce une maj PvE (de merde me concernant mais je peux comprendre que l'on puisse apprécier ce genre de contenu) avec miracle les tournois payants enfin là.

Hahahahaha et ben non !
Manque de bol mais la sortie repoussée et re repoussée.

Donc bon continuez d'être indulgent. Perso j'aime pas qu'on me prenne pour un con.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Pour ma part, j'ai pas joué au premier et je n'ai donc aucun point de comparaison, c'est très certainement un gros facteur du fait que je sois pas déçu.

----------


## Dar

> Pour ma part, j'ai pas joué au premier et je n'ai donc aucun point de comparaison, c'est très certainement un gros facteur du fait que je sois pas déçu.


Chanceux ^^

Je peux comprendre que dans certain cas on puisse trouver GW2 exempt de défaut.

Mais le truc là c'est vraiment le sentiment et les impressions latentes qu'ils se tamponnent ouvertement des attentes d'une partie importante de leur fanbase datant de GW1. 
Que cela soit des joueurs PvP évidemment mais également les joueurs PvE. 
Dans ma guilde on avait un gros pool de gros joueurs PvE sur GW1. Ils sont énormément déçu des orientations qui ont été prise sur le 2.

Pour faire imagé ce qui revient dans énormément de bouche c'est que le papier cadeau est magnifique. Et que donc pour ceux qui préfèrent jouer avec le papier  plutôt qu'avec le truc à l’intérieur ca pose pas de probleme. Les autres par contre ils sont l'impression qu'on se fout de leur gueule quand ils ont vu l'orange fripée à l'interieur.

Et plus important c'est vraiment que ca devient de pire en pire au fur et à mesure. 95% des orientations prisent sont dans le but plus ou moins déguisé de développer le cash shop.
Je ne suis pas naif je sais parfaitement bien qu'ils sont là pour faire du blé et dans l'absolu ca ne me choque pas. Ce qui me choque c'est de concentrer la quasi totalité de leur ressources à cela en se branlant les noix de toutes les cores features absentes ou archi buggé.

Et je parle même pas du PvP, ils savent pertinemment que ce genre de joueur ne crachera jamais un centime en gemmes et que donc ils nous dédaignent complétement.

Comme j'ai dit le seul truc "consistant" qui devait être présent dans la maj que sont les tournois payants ni sont toujours pas. Miner des bonbons et sortir des skins ca c'est important et ca passe devant.

Avant la release on savait déjà que le PvP serait la dernière roue du carrosse, ils ne nous ont pas pris en traitre. Le seul petit truc de prévu était un pauvre tournois avec 3 maps.
Et ben même ca à la release ca y est pas. Et on nous l'annonce 2 mois plus tard avec une maj, pour nous annoncer un jour avant la maj que non c'est encore repoussé.

Voilà l'état d'esprit dans lequel je suis.

----------


## SetaSensei

J'aime bien lire les posts de certains d'entre vous.

C'est comme quand on me racontait tout le temps la même histoire quand j'étais gamin : ça me rassurait.

----------


## Dar

> J'aime bien lire les posts de certains d'entre vous.
> 
> C'est comme quand on me racontait tout le temps la même histoire quand j'étais gamin : ça me rassurait.


 Et puis surtout ca te permettait de bien tout comprendre  :B):

----------


## SetaSensei

Tu sais toujours qui est le méchant et qui va trahir qui dans les Contes de Grimm.

Là c'est pareil : on sait qui va râler sur quelle partie du jeu à chaque MAJ.
A côté de ça, vous continuez à jouer, hein.  ::):

----------


## Dar

> A côté de ça, vous continuez à jouer, hein.


On est dans une ally de guilde pvp GW1. Y'a plus grand monde d'actif. Et me concernant si je suis encore là c'est parceque :
1/ ma guilde est plus importante que le jeu
2/ y'a aucune concurence à part LoL pour le PvP
3/ Le jeu est gratuit.
Demande autour de toi qui serait pret à payer un abo. T'auras la réelle  évaluation que font les joueurs de GW2.

Nous on attend du contenu PvP et des debugs de truc datant de la beta qui ne sont toujours pas fait.
Et on voit venir des skin halloween et des bonbons à miner. Tu veux quoi qu'on debouche le champagne pour remercier Anet  et qu'on dise encore ?

----------


## Orgazmo

Perso je reste pragmatique...

1/ En 2 mois je suis loin d'avoir fumé le jeu donc si la MAJ ne me plait pas => J'ai encore des tas d'autre choses à faire.

2/ J'en suis a 120h de jeu pour 50€ sans abonnement et je ne m’ennuie toujours pas... Dès lors, je ne peux tout simplement pas dire qu'Anet se soit foutu de moi.

3/ Étant moi même dans le métier, je mesure l'ampleur d'un tel travail tant les difficultés techniques sont élevées et majoritairement relevées avec brio. Qu'il y ait toujours des bugs au bout de 2 mois ne m’étonne pas du tout; même si pour moi, pauvre joueur lambda que je suis, me retrouve parfois frustré à un instant t...

4/ Anet a choisit un modèle économique ne nécessitant pas d’abonnement; gardons à l'esprit que ça n'a pas que des avantages. 5 ans de développement c'est un investissement non négligeable et quoi qu'on en dise, sans argent il n'y a pas de jeu, pas de mise à jour, pas d'extension, pas de Guild Wars 3, etc.

5/ Et puis bon... On s'amuse bien quand même n'est-ce pas ?  ::wub::

----------


## kennyo

Bon, ça vous direz pas rassembler les infos pour de vrai sur l'OP pour les succès de l’évènement ?

*- Emissaire du roi dément*
_Vous avez fait la fierté du roi dément. Il vous tuera en dernier._
Succès d'Halloween : 0 (Palier 1 sur 1)

Aucune idée.

*- Chasse d'Halloween*
_Comment est-ce qu'on obtient un élémentaire en bonbon ?_
0/20 (Palier 1 sur 6)

Il s'agit des portes qui ont une aura verte et qu'on trouve à l'extérieur des capitales. Possible d'en trouver en WvW ?

*- Evènement d'Halloween réussis*
_Autrefois, les évènements du roi dément les tuaient._
0/1 (Palier 1 sur 5)

Aucune idée.

*- Le monde du roi dément*
_Explorer le Royaume dément... ou mourir en essayant._
0/4 (Palier 1 sur 1)

Aucune idée.

*- On fait la fête*
_Il paraît que les blagues sont à mourir de rire !_
0/1 (Palier 1 sur 1)

Aucune idée.

*- Sacs de bonbons ouverts.*
_Bonbons gratuits ! Youpi !_
7/10 (Palier 1 sur 5)

Sacs qu'on trouve sur les mobs, et sur les "filons" de bonbons en extérieur.

*- Sculpture de citrouilles*
_Trouver des citrouilles dans toute la Tyrie et les sculpter._
0/75 (Palier 3 sur 4)

Simple à faire, on en trouve partout : capitales, villages et camps pour l'extérieur.

*- Clocher du roi dément*
_Sautez, sautez pour vivre. Tombez, tombez et mourez !_
Succès d'énigme (Palier 1 sur 1)

Sans doute les puzzles jump, j'en ai fait 2 nouveaux de la MAJ (celui zone Norn et celui Asura dans la dernière zone Charr. Ils ont été validé mais pas pour ce succès).

----------


## Gordor

Juste pour dire que ceux qui gueulent depuis la MAJ concernant le taux pourris des objets halloween dans les coffres seront peut être entendu  :
"
Hey, everyone. As mentioned earlier in this thread, the team has taken on board your feedback and concerns.

We'd recommend not throwing away or selling the items you've been receiving in the Black Lion Chests, as we'll be providing ways in which those items can be used to obtain Halloween-related items…

We'll have further updates when they become available.

Thank you again for all your feedback."

Il sont en train de se rendre compte que la vision a court terme n'est peut être pas la bonne concernant le modèle économique.

Sinon pour l'acte 1, voila la soluce : 
http://www.millenium.org/guild-wars-...i-dement-77022

----------


## SetaSensei

> On est dans une ally de guilde pvp GW1. Y'a plus grand monde d'actif. Et me concernant si je suis encore là c'est parceque :
> 1/ ma guilde est plus importante que le jeu
> 2/ y'a aucune concurence à part LoL pour le PvP
> 3/ Le jeu est gratuit.
> Demande autour de toi qui serait pret à payer un abo. T'auras la réelle  évaluation que font les joueurs de GW2.
> 
> Nous on attend du contenu PvP et des debugs de truc datant de la beta qui ne sont toujours pas fait.
> Et on voit venir des skin halloween et des bonbons à miner. Tu veux quoi qu'on debouche le champagne pour remercier Anet  et qu'on dise encore ?


Non mais ton point de vue, ça fait un moment que je le connais.
Là on a un event Halloween, donc ouais, y a des trucs kikous.
Oui, il manque du contenu, oui, il y a des bugs.

Oui, tu peux râler si ça te chante.

Mais vient pas râler parce que je me moque de toi qui radote un peu quand même.

J'ai vécu la release de Shadow of Luclin, je suis habitué au contenu qui arrive bien plus tard que prévu. Et jusqu'à maintenant, personne n'a fait pire que Verant à ce niveau là.
Je reste zen et confiant.  :Cigare:

----------


## Maderone

Kennyo, tu peux indiquer où se trouvent ces puzzle jump avec la balise spoiler ?

----------


## Dar

> Mais vient pas râler parce que je me moque de toi qui radote un peu quand même.


 :Emo:

----------


## Madval

Par contre graphiquement j'aime beaucoup l'ambience. Après bon je m'amuse tranquille et comme je suis bas level (trop de jeux en même temps) j'ai pas tout compris des trucs à gagner. J'espère que c'est pas seulement en achetant des gemmes. Enfin en même temps Arena doivent trouver des moyens pour faire rentrer des sous.
Mais quand je vois des mecs sur les forums fr qui gueulent parcequ'ils en sont à entre 60 et 100 euros de gemmes dépensés rien qu'en clef pour ouvrir des coffres juste pour l'event... Ma fois je dépenserais jamais autant pour acheter des gemmes pour chopper un truc mais bon si on a de la thune pourquoi pas...

----------


## SetaSensei

Tiens y a pas la liste des succès des bastons costumées dans ta liste, kennyo ?

J'ai pas la traduction VO / VF donc je peux me tromper. Mais j'en ai eu un à l'Arche hier en étant champion (25 coups réalisés sans se faire toucher je crois).

----------


## Thorkel

> C'est ton avis. Tout comme le mien c'est de trouver ahurissant les gens qui ne voient même pas qu'ils sont en train de se faire tirer :bigard:
> 
> Ca fait 2 mois que le jeu est sorti mais 5 ans qu'il est en dev.
> En tant que joueur PvP fan du 1 nous avons eu l'immense déception de voir qu'ils supprimaient 95% du contenu présent sur le 1.
> Soit.
> Voyons voir les 5% restant. Et ben non ! Même c'est ces put1 de 5% restant sont au stade alpha. Le peu de features annoncées n'est même pas présent à la release et le peu qu'il y a est buggé jusqu'à la moelle.
> 
> Et la on nous annonce une maj PvE (de merde me concernant mais je peux comprendre que l'on puisse apprécier ce genre de contenu) avec miracle les tournois payants enfin là.
> 
> ...



Moi j'aimerai bien avoir une liste, ne serait ce que vague, des 95% de trucs de GW1 qui ne sont pas dans le 2 (et en comparaison, réfléchir à ce qui est dans le 2 et pas dans le 1).

Vous avez 4 heures  :;):

----------


## Tim l'enchanteur

> Tiens y a pas la liste des succès des bastons costumées dans ta liste, kennyo ?
> 
> J'ai pas la traduction VO / VF donc je peux me tromper. Mais j'en ai eu un à l'Arche hier en étant champion (25 coups réalisés sans se faire toucher je crois).


Je l'ai eu aussi et je l'ai cherché, il est dans Communauté et pas dans Événements spéciaux. Il sera donc réalisable hors Halloween je pense.

----------


## Maximelene

> on sait qui va râler sur quelle partie du jeu à chaque MAJ.


J'me sens pas visé, c'est ma première déception. Si ça pouvait être la dernière aussi...




> *- Emissaire du roi dément*
> _Vous avez fait la fierté du roi dément. Il vous tuera en dernier._
> Succès d'Halloween : 0 (Palier 1 sur 1)


Faut accomplir tous les succès d'Halloween.




> *- Evènement d'Halloween réussis*
> _Autrefois, les évènements du roi dément les tuaient._
> 0/1 (Palier 1 sur 5)


faut accomplir des évènements dynamiques d'Halloween. Visiblement les portes ne comptent pas, donc peut-être plus tard.




> *- Le monde du roi dément*
> _Explorer le Royaume dément... ou mourir en essayant._
> 0/4 (Palier 1 sur 1)


Plus tard, on aura l'occasion d'aller dans le Royaume dément.




> *- On fait la fête*
> _Il paraît que les blagues sont à mourir de rire !_
> 0/1 (Palier 1 sur 1)


Dans une prochaine phase.




> *- Clocher du roi dément*
> _Sautez, sautez pour vivre. Tombez, tombez et mourez !_
> Succès d'énigme (Palier 1 sur 1)
> 
> Sans doute les puzzles jump, j'en ai fait 2 nouveaux de la MAJ (celui zone Norn et celui Asura dans la dernière zone Charr. Ils ont été validé mais pas pour ce succès).


Normal, ce succès concerne Halloween. Ces puzzle jump ont beau avoir été rajoutés dans le même patch, ils n'ont aucun rapport avec Halloween.

Comme pour pas mal d'autres succès : dans une prochaine phase. Vous ne vous attendiez quand même pas à envahir la demeure du roi dément dès le premier jour ?!




> Tiens y a pas la liste des succès des bastons costumées dans ta liste, kennyo ?


Comme le dit Tim, ce n'est effectivement pas un succès lié à Halloween. Les bagarres costumées sont une fonction permanente de Guild Wars 2, on pourra donc en faire encore après (et heureusement, parce qu'il en faut quand même un paquet pour finir le succès).

----------


## kennyo

> Kennyo, tu peux indiquer où se trouvent ces puzzle jump avec la balise spoiler ?



*Vexa's Lab
Caverns Dredgehaunt Cliffs
Coddler’s Cove Timberline Falls* que je vais pas tarder à faire.

Pas de clic, pas de spoil.

----------


## Evene

> J'ai vécu la release de Shadow of Luclin, je suis habitué au contenu qui arrive bien plus tard que prévu. Et jusqu'à maintenant, personne n'a fait pire que Verant à ce niveau là.
> Je reste zen et confiant.


Ah le crash du jeu à chaque changement de zone, c'était le bon temps  ::P:

----------


## Snydlock

Notez que vous pouvez échanger vos bonbons contre des sacs personnalisés aux enfants qui trainent à l'Arche du Lion.
C'est 10 bonbons contre un sac. Ça a pas l'air rentable comme ça mais ça permet de faire avancer le titre et ça donne des chances de looter autre chose.

----------


## Kayato

Voici comment obtenir des coffres avec du matos halloween dedans : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...oween-Goodies/




> You need 1 Candy Corn, 6 Mystery Tonics, 1 Boost (any), 1 Boost (any) to get a Mad King Chest.

----------


## Maximelene

La carte pour farmer les citrouilles à l'Arche, comme promis  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Ce mec... Il fait un donjon, il écrit et suit le chan guilde et il participe au chan mumble en même temps. Malgré ça, il trouve le temps de faire une carte. J'ai à peine déco alors qu'il était en game entrain de débattre sur le prix des gemmes, je rafraichis la page et paf, une carte... Ce mec est une sorcière.

Sinon je testerai ton parcours plus tard.

----------


## Korbeil

En tant que random connard, je me dois de contrataquer:



LA MAP POUR FEGNEANTS !
que les citrouilles à côté des TPs

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Voici comment obtenir des coffres avec du matos halloween dedans : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...oween-Goodies/


Attention, ne vous précipitez pas à l'Arche pour y balancer vos objets tout de suite, la recette n'est pas encore implantée !

----------


## Maderone

Je suis bien content d'avoir gardé mes toniques dans mes slots de banque... : pense à Arwagaen: . T'es peut être une termite, mais t'es une termite sans coffre  ::P: .

----------


## kennyo

En plus, ça va tellement vite de taillader une citrouille.

Sinon hier soir, record ! J'ai fait 130 points de bagarre sans mourir, soit 5 stacks de champion du monde. J'étais le roi... du snipe.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kayato

Ce qui est bien c'est que le parcours des citrouilles tu peux le faire en serveur de débordement puis sur le serveur principal. Ca va assez vite finalement.

----------


## kennyo

Par contre les portes, j'ai du en voir 2... avec mon reroll.

----------


## Orgazmo

J'ai bouffé 150 bonbecs pour l’évent mensuel... Bah j'étais tout malade  ::cry::

----------


## SetaSensei

Je ne pense pas avoir vu de post sur l'obtention [facile] de sacs Halloween.

Pour ceux-ce qui voudraient farmer ces sacs sans trop se faire chier à péter du mob ou à courir partout, à l'Arche il y a des spots faciles (et un répétable si j'en crois cette source).

Déjà, récupérez le _Candy-Powered Matter Meter_ ou l'item-qui-fait-woush-woush pour la quête du roi si vous préférez.

Note : Ayez au moins un bonbon sur vous histoire d'activer le machin.

Allez aux points donnés dans le lien et profitez.

Pour le répétable et pour les non anglophones : 
* Allez au plongeoir :



* Utilisez le woush-woush touche 1. 
* Vous verrez un point brillant au bout de la planche. Avancez tout au bord de cette dernière pour l'activer.
* Des cercles de feu apparaissent. Si vous sautez et passez à travers chacun d'eux, vous récupérerez 5 sacs d'un coup.

---------- Post added at 10h40 ---------- Previous post was at 09h50 ----------

Ah peut être un démenti pour ma technique dans le dernier patch note :




> Suppression de tous les points de ressource des sacs à farce à l’Arche du Lion.


Quelqu'un peut confirmer ou infirmer ?

----------


## Koops

Fait à l'instant ça fonctionne toujours mais une fois seulement (reset 24h ? )

----------


## Evene

ça marche pour l'instant, il y a d'autres spots http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c..._bags_for_the/

----------


## Tim l'enchanteur

On peut récupérer l'item-qui-fait-woush-woush si on l'a plus parcequ'on a fini la quête?

----------


## SetaSensei

> On peut récupérer l'item-qui-fait-woush-woush si on l'a plus parcequ'on a fini la quête?


Ah ça je sais pas.
J'ai terminé la quête et j'ai toujours l'item. T'as essayé de parler à l'Asura qui le file ?

----------


## Evene

Correction le jump plongeon à l'arche du Lion fonctionne, plus les autres pour l'instant.

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon hier soir, record ! J'ai fait 130 points de bagarre sans mourir, soit 5 stacks de champion du monde. J'étais le roi... du snipe.


Fait ce matin :   :Cigare:

----------


## Wid

Avec un costume paytowin ça ne compte pas.

----------


## Maximelene

Mais  ::'(:

----------


## Maderone

Je vous montre la dégaine de ma sorcière d'un peu plus près avec son sourire béat à la con  ::P:  : 



Maximelene, tu voudrais pas nous faire l'honneur de mettre un screen de ta dégaine quand tu avance sur un balais ?  ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Maximelene

Gad' maman, gad' ! Sans les mains ! HURR DURR !!!

----------


## tibere

en ce qui concerne les coffres de la deuxième chance à forger....j'ai lu une recette pour fabriquer des toniques mystérieux (que pour les heureux artificier niv 400 !) sur un forum (sais plus lequel):

1 tas de poussière cristalline
1 croc sauvage
1 griffe sauvage
1 cruche d'eau

ça marche et c'est bien pratique pour ceux qui jusqu'ici avaient foutu en l'air ces méchantes inutilité à boire .
petit hic:  la forge ne veut pas des "augmentations de l’expérience de victime de tueuse en série"...( l'amelio dont on a le moins de peine à se séparer ^^)

sur quatre coffres recréés ai eu :
   3 cranes bavards
   genre 15 bonbon ou plus
   11 croc en plastique
   un fragment de glace

----------


## Korbeil

pour les armes:

http://www.tyriantravels.com/event/2012/madking/weapons

----------


## Odrhann

Vous avez l'air de gros plows sur vos balais.

----------


## Maderone

> Vous avez l'air de gros plows sur vos balais.


Ouais t'as vu...





J'adore   ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## trex

> Chanceux ^^
> 
> Je peux comprendre que dans certain cas on puisse trouver GW2 exempt de défaut.
> 
> Mais le truc là c'est vraiment le sentiment et les impressions latentes qu'ils se tamponnent ouvertement des attentes d'une partie importante de leur fanbase datant de GW1. 
> Que cela soit des joueurs PvP évidemment mais également les joueurs PvE. 
> Dans ma guilde on avait un gros pool de gros joueurs PvE sur GW1. Ils sont énormément déçu des orientations qui ont été prise sur le 2.
> 
> Pour faire imagé ce qui revient dans énormément de bouche c'est que le papier cadeau est magnifique. Et que donc pour ceux qui préfèrent jouer avec le papier  plutôt qu'avec le truc à l’intérieur ca pose pas de probleme. Les autres par contre ils sont l'impression qu'on se fout de leur gueule quand ils ont vu l'orange fripée à l'interieur.
> ...


Salut Dar. 
De ce que je lis de toi on a peut près le même vécu de jeux Gw1, les même envies et avis. Je ne peut être logiquement que d'accord avec ce que tu dis.
Néanmoins je pense que pour le point _[1]_ LoL prouve (malheureusement selon moi, mais paradoxalement aussi heureusement) le contraire. C'est un jeux purement PvP, pourtant ils vendent des skin à la pelle ...

Pour le point *[2]* par contre je suis au contraire plutôt mécontent d'un tel système. Pour moi Guild Wars c'est du (bon, très bon) PvP gratis (au délà de l'achat du jeu) :
Sans frais d'entré payable en € pour participer aux tournois sérieux !
Dans GW1 on avec des coupon de tournois qui était payable en balthazar, donc réservé aux joueur un tant soit peu impliqué dans le PvP.
Là moindre random PvE avec une carte bleu inscrit sa team pour le fun(troll) dans un tournois dit plus sérieux ... Je dit non. Pire (mon cas) si tu es un joueur PvP, qui fait aussi du PvE sans le sous, tu doit dépenser tes pauvre gold économisé pour le PvP au détriment du PvE, ça me dégoute.

----------


## Maximelene

> Sans frais d'entré payable en € pour participer aux tournois sérieux !


Les coupons de tournoi peuvent se chopper dans les sacs achetés avec de la gloire ou obtenus lors d'une montée en grade. J'en ai déjà un petit stock en banque que je n'utiliserai probablement jamais, alors que je ne suis que grade 7.  :;):

----------


## kennyo

1st du puzzle !!!! SPOIL




J'oubliais :  :Cigare: 

Je vous le rush sur votre compte pour 79pa.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cedautinger

Je suis bloqué toujours au même endroit, où il faut grimper sur des planches. Je ne trouve tout simplement pas le chemin pour continuer à monter, tu as fait comment?

----------


## purEcontact

> Je suis bloqué toujours au même endroit, où il faut grimper sur des planches. Je ne trouve tout simplement pas le chemin pour continuer à monter, tu as fait comment?




Spoiler Alert! 


Sauter sur la plateforme en bas avec le coffre doré.

----------


## Shurin

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Sauter sur la plateforme en bas avec le coffre doré.


Et ne pas perdre de temps à l'ouvrir, faut continuer et remonter.

PS: pas la peine de le faire 2 fois, le coffre ne donne plus que 10 sachets de bonbecs...

----------


## Aghora

> Et ne pas perdre de temps à l'ouvrir, faut continuer et remonter.
> 
> PS: pas la peine de le faire 2 fois, le coffre ne donne plus que 10 sachets de bonbecs...


Quoi ? La récompense pour arriver au bout du clocher ??

----------


## Maximelene

*RAPPEL A NE PAS MANQUER*

Le lancement de la phase 3 d'Halloween (dimanche 28) constituera en lui-même un évènement. Il ne se déroulera qu'une seule fois, à une heure précise, et Arena Net assure que nous ne voulons rater ça pour rien au monde.

Cet évènement se déroulant simultanément dans le monde entier, le choix d'un horaire n'a pas du être facile pour eux. Leur choix s'est finalement arrêté sur 19h GMT, soit *20h heure de Paris*, en prenant en compte le changement d'heure.

N'oubliez pas que dans la nuit de samedi nous reculerons d'une heure, passant donc à GMT+1. Pensez à régler vos réveils, et à dimanche 20h à l'Arche du Lion !

----------


## purEcontact

Le contenu du coffre pour le clocher :

1ère fois : 

Spoiler Alert! 


des bottes exo et 2 toniques


2ème fois à la 9ème fois : entre 7 et 10 bonbons

----------


## Korbeil

http://www.tyriantravels.com/event/2...ievements/act2

pour la suite de la quête !

----------


## Ptit gras

Coffre du clocher : première fois, 5 bonbons. Vos informations sont à chier  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Je pense que c'est ton loot qui est à chier :avatar de Ptit gras:
Donc t'as pas eu les boots du roi ? T'as essayé de le refaire ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Ouais ouais, premier coffre 5 sacs, deuxième coffre 5 sacs à nouveau. Vu la fréquence à laquelle j'arrive tout en haut je me suis dit qu'il fallait pas prendre les gens pour des cons et je suis allé voir ailleurs  ::P:

----------


## kennyo

Et le 1er event que propose le PNJ (ou y a "fous" dedans), il est debug ou y a toujours erreur réseau ?

----------


## Benounet

Inquisition des fous? Ca marchait hier soir. C'est pas trop vilain.

----------


## kennyo

Et il faut le gagner ce mini-jeux pour voir 4/4 dans évènements d'Halloween ?

----------


## Benounet

Je crois pas.

----------


## purEcontact

Bon, pour que tout soit clair :



ça, c'est ce que vous pouvez avoir jusqu'à présent, en ayant complété toute la phase 1 et la phase 2.

----------


## Wid

Je pense qu'on a accès qu'a 3 zones du monde du roi dément pour l'instant : Le Labyrinthe (Il y a deux trucs la bas : La cour des fous et le bash de mobs avec les portes), la tour et le truc des potirons
Comme dit purEcontact quoi

----------


## Rhusehus

Et comment on y va dans ces zones ? c'est pas très explicite en jeu. Rien ne nous dit d'où ça part, ou où sont les pnjs.

----------


## Wid

Tu peux accéder au mini-jeu des citrouilles a l'arche du lion (à coté de la banque)
Pour arriver au labyrinthe, il faut aller dans la zone 1-15 ou 15-25 humaine ou les champs de Gendarran et trouver une porte qui te laissera entrer.
Pour la tour, il faut aller au labyrinthe et parler au batelier fou.

----------


## Maderone

Tu peux accéder aux deux mini jeu via l'arche du lion. Il te suffit de repérer les drapeaux bleus et rouge croisés. Y'a deux icônes proche de la place des commerçants.

----------


## yopa

> Et comment on y va dans ces zones ? c'est pas très explicite en jeu. Rien ne nous dit d'où ça part, ou où sont les pnjs.


C'est un peu a l'image de toute partie Pve du jeux , a la ramasse (Oui je troll si je veux  :;):  ).
C'est vraiment dommage , autant Anet a vraiment de putain de bonnes idées qui seront sans aucun doute reprisent dans les futurs mmo AAA , autant ils se sont vraiment vautrés sur sur le fond (voire même sur la forme sur certaines choses).
J'ai passé un très bon moment sur le jeu , mais la franchement je préfère allez voir ailleurs chez des gens qui savent raconter des histoires et avoir une véritable ambiance , pas juste un "enrobage" autour du RvR (qui est certainement un des meilleurs de ces derniers années , soit dit en passant).
Comme on dit : "les gouts & les couleurs" , en tout cas  je vous souhaite une bonne continuation et au plaisir de recroiser certains d'entre vous en d'autres terres  :;): 

Keep fun.

----------


## Maximelene

Tes "arguments" sont autant à la ramasse que ta ponctuation.  ::ninja:: 

Y'a des choses à reprocher à GW2 (un paquet de choses même si on joue les tatillons, j'ai moi même certains reproches), mais pour sortir que la majorité du jeu est en enrobage du RvR faut vraiment avoir voulu jouer les yeux fermés. *Surtout* quand on constate à quel point le RvR est finalement déconnecté de tout le reste (ceci pouvant constituer un reproche justement, allant totalement à l'encontre de ton post).

PS : comme je le vois venir gros comme le monde, je tiens à préciser que la première phrase de ce message est ironique (enfin, plus ou moins, je te hais quand même pour avoir mis des espaces avant les virgules, mais ça n'influence pas mon message), alors que la suite n'a pas pour vocation d'être agressive.  :;):

----------


## Mordenkainen

Pour avoir des sacs à bonbon facilement, stockez vos bonbons, on peut échanger 50 bonbons contre 8 sacs aux enfants déguisés devant le bâtiment des vendeurs du lion noir. 10 bonbons valent 1 sac.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Clocher ! Clocher ! Clocher !!!!!!!!! CLOCHER !!!!!
*Encore un joueur devenu fou suite  la tentative d'atteindre le haut de ce puzzle jump de malade ...*

----------


## purEcontact

Pour le clocher, groupez vous et utilisez le symbole de focus si vous arrivez vraiment pas à voir où vous êtes.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Halloween Crash ! Mouhahahahaha !
J'ai atteint l'autre coté et depuis impossible de me connecter ...

----------


## Aghora

Leurs serveurs sont à genoux.

J'arrive même pas à taper dans le chan de guilde.

----------


## kennyo

Et le succès "On fait la fête" ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça valait la peine d'arriver 2h avant tiens !!!  ::o: 
On se fait une bouffe et on retente ?
Dire qu'on s'était rassemblé, avec un Dress Code et tout. On avait tout bien fait !

----------


## pikkpi

Cet event est un échec.

----------


## kennyo

@Twitter :




> For those who have asked: Phase 3 will run for a couple of days, so you can all battle the Mad King  ^MK

----------


## Benounet

Con de Suedois qui a choper un exo dans le coffre  ::(: 
3 sacs et 1 cle du lion noir.

Sinon la phase finale casse pas 3 pattes a un canard, c'est un donjon instancie ultra simple.

----------


## pikkpi

Tout le temps tout seul dans l'instance de mon côté, et petit souvenir comme au lancement : chan de guilde inactif "Vous n'êtes pas dans une guilde"

Sad  :Emo:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Con de Suedois qui a choper un exo dans le coffre 
> 3 sacs et 1 cle du lion noir.


 :haha: 
Le Suédois il te nique.  ::ninja:: 
On le refait tout à l'heure si tu veux.  :Emo:

----------


## kennyo

> Con de Suedois qui a choper un exo dans le coffre 
> 3 sacs et 1 cle du lion noir.
> 
> Sinon la phase finale casse pas 3 pattes a un canard, c'est un donjon instancie ultra simple.


Ça t'a donné le dernier succès en le faisant ?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Ça t'a donné le dernier succès en le faisant ?


Perso non.

----------


## Benounet

> Le Suédois il te nique. 
> On le refait tout à l'heure si tu veux.


Ca marche  ::'(: 

Non plus pas succes.

----------


## kennyo

Donc sait toujours pas à quoi correspond "On fait la fête".

----------


## Benounet

Sinon, nouveau FOV + zoom camera out depuis l'event: (du moins me semblait pas qu'on pouvait dezoomer autant avant)

----------


## Aghora

Bon...vais faire ça demain.

----------


## Alchimist

> Donc sait toujours pas à quoi correspond "On fait la fête".


Probablement le quatrième, et dernier, acte (31 octobre).

----------


## mikelion

Clap de fin, server down pour le dernier acte.

----------


## GudulePremier

Ejecté pendant le boss, après avoir eu du mal a faire un groupe et rentrer ensemble c'est....rageant!

----------


## Maderone

> Con de Suedois qui a choper un exo dans le coffre 
> 3 sacs et 1 cle du lion noir.
> 
> Sinon la phase finale casse pas 3 pattes a un canard, c'est un donjon instancie ultra simple.


Youpla ! Après 1h20 de galère j'ai réussi à finir cette instance et j'ai loot un exo ! Un Exo Ben ! Youplala

----------


## Shurin

> Ejecté pendant le boss, après avoir eu du mal a faire un groupe et rentrer ensemble c'est....rageant!


Déco de toute le monde là.

----------


## Benounet

> Youpla ! Après 1h20 de galère j'ai réussi à finir cette instance et j'ai loot un exo ! Un Exo Ben ! Youplala


Je suis jalousie.

----------


## Tim l'enchanteur

Bon, l'ouverture du portail vers un donjon sur la place de l'arche du lion à 20h était sympa. Le fait qu'on perde le groupe en rentrant et qu'on puisse plus rentrer après ça l'étais moins.

----------


## Rhusehus

Je me suis fait déco 2m avant l'évent. J'ai raté la cinématique.  ::|: 

Par contre je me suis soloté à l'instant le Mad King : 30 min de combat  :Cigare:

----------


## Shurin



----------


## ivanoff

plus moyen de rentrer...

----------


## Maderone

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6f20...086e8cf5f5.jpg


  :^_^:

----------


## doudou1408

Perso le Roi dément n'ai pas apparu pendant la cinématique chez moi ... Bref, superbe soirée  :tired:

----------


## olih

En fait l'event de 20h c'était simplement la video 'unique' :



Autrement, on en a chié pour arriver à rentrer dans ce putain de donjon.
La seule chose qu'il donne comme succès, c'est la 4e zone du roi fou et pour ça il suffit d'y rentrer.

Notre groupe de 5 c'est retrouvé dans 4 instances différentes.
Avec Maxi, on l'a fait à deux, puis à la sortie on est rerentré direct dans l'instance d'un des autres membre du groupe et on l'a fini à trois  :tired: .
Bref, c'est simplement un petit Donjon pour faire beau avec un coffre au fond (et des pa/xp/+loot pourri comme un vrai donjon au premier essai).

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais voilà, un petit donjon d'event. Le combat reste sympa malgré tout, mais les bugs gâchent vraiment l'expérience.

PS : t'as vu mon arc ?!

----------


## olih

> Ouais voilà, un petit donjon d'event. Le combat reste sympa malgré tout, mais les bugs gâchent vraiment l'expérience.
> 
> PS : t'as vu mon arc ?!


 Ton arc si tu continu, tu va le sentir passer  :tired: .
Alors il a baissé de combien ? 20po  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben mon groupe s'est splitté dès l'entrée.
J'ai buté tous les mobs et le Mad King me narguait de loin sur son île isolée. 
J'ai fait tout le tour de la carte, descendant, montant, rageant ... avant de me rendre compte que mon instance était totalement bugguée.
Ouaisss !!!

Quelqu'un a pris une photo de nous tous en orange ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Ton arc si tu continu, tu va le sentir passer .
> Alors il a baissé de combien ? 20po .




PS : fuck you  ::(:

----------


## olih

J'ai réussi à faire le Clocher avec mon asura  :Emo: .
L'entrainement ça paie.

PAr rapport à la phase 3, il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir de nouveaux livres à chercher  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> PAr rapport à la phase 3, il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir de nouveaux livres à chercher


Vu que celui qu'on obtient est équivalent à celui de la quête perso, je pense qu'il n'y en aura aucun autre. Ça avantagerait en jeu les gens ayant fait l'event, et ce n'est pas le but.

De plus, les 12 livres déjà obtenus couvrent toute la vie du Roi Dément, de sa jeunesse à son assassinat, le tout dans l'ordre. J'imagine mal rajouter des étapes  :;): 

---------- Post added at 23h25 ---------- Previous post was at 23h14 ----------

Autre info : le donjon sera disponible pendant toute la durée de la phase 3, mais uniquement durant celle-ci. A l'arrivée de la phase 4 (31 octobre aux US, donc le 31 au soir ou le 1er au matin chez nous, en fonction de l'heure de déploiement) il ne sera plus accessible.

La phase 4 durera une seule journée (et constituera probablement la célébration de la chute du Roi Dément, d'où la fête).

----------


## Say hello

> J'ai réussi à faire le Clocher avec mon asura .
> L'entrainement ça paie.


Moi c'est en train de franchement me les briser..
Rien que le coup du serveur de débordement qui donne du lag.
Tu montes.. tu avances.. tu montes.. hop t'es tp à la salle d'attente parce que "pour le serveur" t'es encore 10m plus bas..  ::|: 

Sans parler des innombrable bug que j'ai rencontré au clocher.

----------


## olih

> Moi c'est en train de franchement me les briser..
> Rien que le coup du serveur de débordement qui donne du lag.
> Tu montes.. tu avances.. tu montes.. hop t'es tp à la salle d'attente parce que "pour le serveur" t'es encore 10m plus bas.. 
> 
> Sans parler des innombrable bug que j'ai rencontré au clocher.


C'est clairement du par cœur et très difficile à apprendre pour peu que tu es des norn ou des charr devant toi (apprendre quelque chose que l'on ne voit pas c'est pas évident).
Mais les lags ouais c'est franchement bien chiant : voir le  groupe de joueur se lancer dans la "lave", tu te retrouves tout seul, heureux et paf ça réapparait en troupeau devant toi (te bloquant d'un coup la vue).
Et je ne préfère pas parler des mec qui invoquent un golem dans la salle d'attente qui les suit sur le puzzle...

----------


## Say hello

Bah j'ai eu une série de mauvaises surprises, rien qu'à cause du lag et du serveur qui n'arrive plus à gérer le tp dans la salle d'attente ou dans la map du puzzle :











Et aussi des truc comme l'animation de l'ouverture de l'horloge qui se lance "en retard". Ou le déblocage du premier palier avec des débris qui se fige pendant l'animation, tu sautes mais.. non, pour le serveur y'a rien, donc tu traverses.

----------


## Nessou

Quelqu'un peut me dire le prix actuel du bouclier d'halloween ? J'ai pas de pc dispo pour me co là. Si il est à 17 po max je veux bien qu'un canard m'en prenne un m'en prenne un et le garde au chaud pour quand je reviens de voyage (ce mardi), merci.

---------- Post added at 07h58 ---------- Previous post was at 07h55 ----------

Je précise que c'est le boubou noir grimacant.

----------


## Korbeil

Gros moment de raj' pour cette soirée (de merde). Réussi à faire planter les 3/4 des personnes c'est quand même GG quoi ... Bref :je rage:




> Quelqu'un peut me dire le prix actuel du bouclier d'halloween ? J'ai pas de pc dispo pour me co là. Si il est à 17 po max je veux bien qu'un canard m'en prenne un m'en prenne un et le garde au chaud pour quand je reviens de voyage (ce mardi), merci.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07h58 ---------- Previous post was at 07h55 ----------
> 
> Je précise que c'est le boubou noir grimacant.


regarde ici: http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/36056

----------


## Nessou

Merci ! Je connaissais pas ce site. Bon par contre à ce que je vois le boubou noir est à 20 po  ::(:

----------


## trex

Dite c'est moins cher d'essayer de craft le baton d'halloween ou de l'acheter directement à l'HV ?

----------


## Gordor

Bizarre, sûrement parceque j'ai commencé la soirée plus tard, mais moi je n'ai pas eu un seul problème.
Je trouve l'instance sympa, les récompenses ne me dérangent pas. Je prend le contenu comme on me l'offre et j'apprécie.
Autant j'ai ralé pour le jeu de hasard implementé à coup de coffre, autant depuis je trouve Anet assez irréprochable. La quantité de contenu implémentée juste pour un évent saisonnier me paraît énorme, et vu que je suis casu j'en raterais une bonne partie.

Seul truc que je leur repprocherai, l'acte 1 a duré bien trop longtemps par rapport aux autres, surtout qu'il n'avait pas de contenu et qu'il a permis à tous de râler, longtemps.

----------


## silence

Et dire que l'on m'a pris pour un fou quand j'ai quitte cinq minutes avant le debut de l'event.
Je sentais bien que le lag monstrueux a l'arche du lion n'etait pas bon signe.  :haha:

----------


## Rhusehus

> Dite c'est moins cher d'essayer de craft le baton d'halloween ou de l'acheter directement à l'HV ?


Il semble bien que oui vu le coût de la pattern et des compos  ::(:

----------


## trex

> Il semble bien que oui vu le coût de la pattern et des compos


Juste pour être sur, tu dit oui à quel partie ?  ::P: 
Oui c'est moins cher l'achat direct, ou oui c'est moins cher l'achat des compo et craft ?

----------


## Gordor

Achat direct, mais je ne suis pas sur que les armes des coffres en vente à l'HV soient les mêmes que les craftées en terme e skin ...

----------


## Korbeil

Achat direct moins cher oui  :;): 

pour le craft: http://www.tyriantravels.com/event/2012/madking/weapons

----------


## purEcontact

> La phase 4 durera une seule journée (et constituera probablement la célébration de la chute du Roi Dément, d'où la fête).


Source ?

----------


## lokham

Excusez ma question peut être idiote mais peut on avoir accès aux actes précédents lorsqu'on ne les a pas fait ?

il n'y a plus de portails dans les champs de Gendarran (orthographe ?) pour acceder au labyrinthe ?

----------


## Maderone

Tu peux accéder aux autres actes. Les portails alternent sur trois map à ce que j'ai compris : Champs de Gendarran, Collines de Kesse et Vallée de la Reine.

----------


## Maximelene

> Source ?


Pour la durée ? Simplement savoir que du 31 octobre au 1er novembre, dates de début et de fin annoncées, ça fait une journée.

Pour la fête, bah, une simple supposition : on a tué le grand méchant, on sait qu'il va y avoir une fête... de là à imaginer qu'on fêtera la chute du méchant, il n'y a qu'un pas.

----------


## olih

Il est tombé quand même bien facilement ce méchant  :tired: 
Et très souvent aussi.

----------


## Maximelene

En même temps, autant on peut justifier la difficulté du puzzle jump en disant que c'est totalement optionnel, autant un tel combat doit pouvoir être fait par tous les joueurs, afin qu'ils profitent de la fin de l'event. Du coup, c'est assez facile (surtout quand on a un bon équipement quoi).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Le puzzle jump ne repose que sur du skill (que je n'ai clairement pas). On peut ajouter peut-être un avantage pour les élémentalistes ou prendre une amélioration de vitesse, mais seul le talent vous sauvera.
L'event, je l'aurai surement fini seule si il n'avait pas été buggué. On est propulsé level 80. Du bon matos arrange, évidemment, mais plusieurs bas level en groupe feront mieux et plus vite que moi toute seule.
Ya que la phase 2 pour obtenir les mémoires complètes qui demandent d'être au moins lvl 55, sinon c'est chaud d'atteindre les zones.

----------


## Kiyo

Pour la phase 2 je l'ai faite sans trop de souci du haut de mon niveau 30. J'ai d'ailleurs trouvé ça vraiment sympa de me balader dans ces zones la peur au ventre, en guettant le moindre mob qui pointait le bout de son nez  ::P:  Bon par contre il est vrai que j'ai un peu "triché" en regardant les lieux à visiter sur internet. Ne connaissant pas ces zones trouver les lieux seules aurait été impossible je pense.

En tout cas si l'event n'est pas parfait, je l'ai trouvé vraiment bien fait et j'ai surtout apprécié le soin qu'ils ont mis à le rendre accessible à n'importe quel niveau. Tout le monde a pu être de la fête et ça c'est vraiment bien.

----------


## Voodoo EngeO

On a réussi à tuer le méchant Thor à 2 puisqu'on a été les 2 seuls de notre groupe à se retrouver ensemble. Après près de 45 minutes de combat, on a pu accéder au coffre: rien pour l'élem avec qui j'étais et moi j'ai eu un sac de 10 slots, un casque exo lvl 71 que je pourrai mettre à ma gardienne qui en a profité pour ding 48 (^^), 2 items verts, des bonbons.

Je trouve dommage quand même qu'il soit si compliqué d'entrer à 5, alors que cet événement est clairement fait pour ça.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je trouve dommage quand même qu'il soit si compliqué d'entrer à 5, alors que cet événement est clairement fait pour ça.


Faites pas des reproches comme si c'était conçu comme ça non plus : c'était buggué, mais on rentre à 5 sans soucis maintenant, le bug n'a duré qu'une heure ou deux.

----------


## Benounet

Je suis aussi d'accord pour dire que, mi bout-a-bout, pour un event saisonnier c'est quand meme sympatoche.

----------


## SetaSensei

Après un week end de rage sur le clocher (ceux qui étaient avec moi sur Mumble en témoigneront), ça y est je l'ai eu. Scrogneugneu.

Et je suis assez d'accord pour saluer l'effort de création pour l'event.
Pas mal d'activité diverses, les citrouilles se resetent, du coup on n'a *pas* à se taper le tour du monde pour avoir les 5 dernières qu'il nous manquent. Un puzzle jump retors, 2 maps "pvp", 1 map PvE (outrageusement sympa sur les loots) et une instance ma fois pas dégueu niveau idées. Et le Mad King est extrêmement bien joué en VO.

Evidemment ça a merdé à mort hier soir, mais à mon avis on a mit les serveurs à genoux aussi bien à l'Arche qu'avec la création d'instances. Mais tout est bien qui finit bien. A 23h on a pu lancer le donjon facilement. Et gagner un sac 10 slots ... Soulbound.  :tired:

----------


## olih

Le loot sur l'event pve (labyrinthe) a été salement nerfé.

----------


## SetaSensei

Logique. Je ne compte plus le nombre d'os anciens que j'ai looté comme un malpropre vendredi soir.

----------


## Mordenkainen

Hum bouclier d'halloween looté dans le coffre au second run. Au troisième run, le bâton-faux...

----------


## SetaSensei

> Hum bouclier d'halloween looté dans le coffre au second run. Au troisième run, le bâton-faux...


C'est lié à l'âme ou au compte ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Tu peux accéder aux autres actes. Les portails alternent sur trois map à ce que j'ai compris : Champs de Gendarran, Collines de Kesse et Vallée de la Reine.


En fait, ce sont les joueurs qui doivent faire pop les portes. Quand elles ne sont pas dans une zone, il faut que les joueurs fassent un certain nombre d'events d'Halloween. Quand il y en a eu assez, toutes les portes apparaissent et restent sur place pendant une heure avant de disparaître.





> Bon par contre il est vrai que j'ai un peu "triché" en regardant les lieux à visiter sur internet. Ne connaissant pas ces zones trouver les lieux seules aurait été impossible je pense.


En fait, le meilleur moyen de résoudre les énigmes quand la réponse ne vous vient pas, c'est d'utiliser le wiki officiel en faisant des recherches sur les mots clés des indices. Ca permet de trouver en faisant un effort et sans regarder directement la réponse. Une fois que vous avez le nom de la carte et de la zone, il suffit d'utiliser le matièromètre pour trouver l'endroit exact. En procédant ainsi, je n'ai été obligé de regarder la réponse qu'une fois (et je ne comprends toujours pas comment on peut la trouver avec l'indice donné...)

----------


## Mordenkainen

> C'est lié à l'âme ou au compte ?


Ni l'un ni l'autre, 20g chacun à l'hv. Le bouclier est parti en une minute.

----------


## Godmichou

Bon bah je me permet à mon tour de donner un peu mon ressentis sur l'event : 
beaucoup d'activités diverses, seul ou à plusieurs et ça c'est génial ! Comme tout le reste du jeu pas besoin d'être 80 ni même 50 pour participer et là encore c'est un big plus.
Il y a derrière un scénario qui tient la route (si j'ai bien tout suivi) et qui intègre bien l'univers.

LE gros bémol à mon sens est d'avoir tout centralisé à l'arche du Lion, certes c'est la zone clef du jeu là où tout se passe etc mais du coté technique c'est juste injouable : entre les dépassements ingérables en groupe (peut on rejoindre le serveur de dépassement pour rejoindre son groupe ?) et le cliping qui gâche certaines activités l'ensemble m'a vite refroidis.

Pas de bol pour moi, n'ayant pas eu autant de temps à consacrer au jeu que d'habitude j'ai pu entendre parler de la première phase, essayé la seconde et quand à la troisième autant dire que j'ai vite coupé le jeu avant de devenir fou.

Concernant la deuxième phase rien qu'au départ à cause du cliping je n'avais pas vu le fantôme, il a fallu que je m'y reprenne à 2 fois pour avoir droit à ma page. J'essaye comme un grand de trouver l'endroit n°2 , tombe sur des indices et plus rien !  ::huh::  Le fantôme qui court au travers des dédales d'égouts n'apparaît plus après moult détections, je jette un oeil à la soluce et même là Samson n'apparaît pas. 

La troisième phase, ma préférée. J'ai eu la chance de me faire grouper entre canards ! L'event approche, 3.2.1 ... CRASH !
1 bonne minute après je me reco et là je suis le seul à ne pas être en pleine cinématique, mon frustitude-omètre est à son paroxysme, pas grave j'attends et là un pop-up me propose de rejoindre mon groupe... groupe que jamais en 2 crashs, 3 rejoindre je n'ai réussi à retrouver. La seule fois où j'ai été tp dans la zone j'étais seul, vous connaissez la suite  ::(:  ... 

Donc c'est au bout de 30/40 min que j'ai coupé le jeu, dégouté. Au moins pour la troisième phase Arena aurait pu prévoir les pics de fréquentations, le rush de millions de joueurs au même moment ... 

Pour moi Halloween me laisse un amer souvenir, j'essayerai peut être le dernier event si cela tombe dans mon créneau horaire, sinon tans pis.  :tired:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Bon bah je me permet à mon tour de donner un peu mon ressentis sur l'event : 
> beaucoup d'activités diverses, seul ou à plusieurs et ça c'est génial ! Comme tout le reste du jeu pas besoin d'être 80 ni même 50 pour participer et là encore c'est un big plus.
> Il y a derrière un scénario qui tient la route (si j'ai bien tout suivi) et qui intègre bien l'univers.
> 
> LE gros bémol à mon sens est d'avoir tout centralisé à l'arche du Lion, certes c'est la zone clef du jeu là où tout se passe etc mais du coté technique c'est juste injouable : entre les dépassements ingérables en groupe (peut on rejoindre le serveur de dépassement pour rejoindre son groupe ?) et le cliping qui gâche certaines activités l'ensemble m'a vite refroidis.
> 
> Pas de bol pour moi, n'ayant pas eu autant de temps à consacrer au jeu que d'habitude j'ai pu entendre parler de la première phase, essayé la seconde et quand à la troisième autant dire que j'ai vite coupé le jeu avant de devenir fou.
> 
> Concernant la deuxième phase rien qu'au départ à cause du cliping je n'avais pas vu le fantôme, il a fallu que je m'y reprenne à 2 fois pour avoir droit à ma page. J'essaye comme un grand de trouver l'endroit n°2 , tombe sur des indices et plus rien !  Le fantôme qui court au travers des dédales d'égouts n'apparaît plus après moult détections, je jette un oeil à la soluce et même là Samson n'apparaît pas. 
> ...


A vérifier, mais l'event d'hier soir (le donjon) est faisable encore aujourd'hui et jusqu'à la fin de la semaine.
Tout comme les 2 phases précédentes.

Oui, ça a merdé au lancement, mais depuis 23h (au plus tard) hier, c'est quand même corrigé.

----------


## Maximelene

Le donjon n'est faisable que jusqu'au démarrage de la phase 4, donc jusqu'à mercredi.  :;):

----------


## Godmichou

Ok c'est noté. Mais je ne joue qu'avec des canards ou des amis ; donc va falloir que je trouve un mixe des deux  ::): 

EDIT: Un rapide post pour remercier le groupe de ce soir de m'avoir permis de tattaner le Roi Fou.  ::lol::

----------


## Aog

Wééé ! Pour fêter mes 50 montées réussies au beffroi de la tour du Roi Dément :

  :Bave: 


Je vous offre des photos cloches :






Un *ding* *ding* *dong* fait avec mon crâne :

  :^_^: 


Et champaaaaagne ! :

  ::love::

----------


## Aubépine

Va mourir  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Mais trop  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Hahaha ! Enorme les poses de ton asuras, surtout dans la cloche xD
Et vous êtes tous des noobs... Ce puzzle est faisable !

----------


## Maximelene

> Et vous êtes tous des noobs... Ce puzzle est faisable !


Bien sûr qu'il est faisable (j'ai fini par y arriver... une fois), mais je refuse de pardonner à un mec qui a réussi à le faire 50 fois !

*Je refuse, t'entends ?! C'est au delà de mes forces ! JE REFUSE !!!*

----------


## Benounet

Rassure toi, il arrive pas a faire celui des griffons.

----------


## Shurin

Personne ne le peut.

----------


## Say hello

> Wééé ! Pour fêter mes 50 montées réussies au beffroi de la tour du Roi Dément :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/xCdbAl.jpg 
> 
> 
> Je vous offre des photos cloches :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UKtHXl.jpg
> 
> ...


Haaaaaa j'ai déjà eu assez de mal à le réussir 4 fois..

----------


## Maderone

> Personne ne le peut.


On y est arrivé avec un groupe de canard une fois  :tired:

----------


## Koops

J'ai fait celui des griffons sans trop de problème mais celui du clocher ... rien à faire  ::(:

----------


## trex

J'ai du faire 5 run du donjon du roi déments, pas un seul loot valable  ::(:

----------


## F4t4LisS

Je l'ai chain 13 fois hier soir après m'être acharné sur le jumping suicide pendant 1h, rien eu non plus...

----------


## icemaker

> Wééé ! Pour fêter mes 50 montées réussies au beffroi de la tour du Roi Dément


Purée, on a retrouvé D.A.R.Y.L !  ::):

----------


## trex

Pour rigoler ou pas, Zerh tente le clocher du roi dément en direct à partir de 12H sur la Millenium TV.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai toujours pas réussi à le faire, mais j'ai dépassé le bloc à 110° hier soir, c'est déjà ça !
Mon soucis est que je perds beaucoup de temps sur la plateforme qui apparaît au début. Des fois je la passe vite et des fois non, sans comprendre, car ya trop de foule dessus.
J'vais peut-être triché un peu et mater des vidéos pour voir où passent ceux qui le réussissent ...
Aog sinon je peux pas le détester, il me soutient et il ne se fiche jamais de mes tentatives ratées !

PS: je vois de 12h30 à 15h. Il a prévu les 2h pour apprendre le truc ?

----------


## trex

Oui en fait ça va commencer là, ils ont eu un peu de retard sur LoL avant.
De ce qu'il nous dit, il l'a jamais fait pour ce garder la surprise, bien qu'il ait regarder un peu ce qu'il faut faire.
On verra si c'est vrai ou pas rapidement  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

> Oui en fait ça va commencer là, ils ont eu un peu de retard sur LoL avant.
> De ce qu'il nous dit, il l'a jamais fait pour ce garder la surprise, bien qu'il ait regarder un peu ce qu'il faut faire.
> On verra si c'est vrai ou pas rapidement


Faut juste pas être manchot !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> J'ai toujours pas réussi à le faire, mais j'ai dépassé le bloc à 110° hier soir, c'est déjà ça !


C'est après avoir passé les deux blocs suivant le saut à 110° que ça devient facile. J'ai mis 15 minutes à passer ce qui est après, contre 2h15 pour tout ce qui est avant  :;):

----------


## Maderone

> C'est après avoir passé les deux blocs suivant le saut à 110° que ça devient facile. J'ai mis 15 minutes à passer ce qui est après, contre 2h15 pour tout ce qui est avant


Fais pas genre tu l'as fait en 2 heures  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

2h30. Et à partir de 2h15, quand j'ai fini par passer cette zone presque à chaque essai, c'est passé comme papa dans maman !

----------


## Aubépine

Quelqu'un sait sur la map inquisition des fous c'est quoi les secrets à trouver ?

----------


## Maximelene

Quels secrets ? Y'a des secrets à trouver ?

----------


## Aubépine

Ben dans la liste de répartition des points il y a marqué "secrets" il me semble. Je vois aussi passer dans les petites phrase que machin chasse des trésors, du coup ça m'intrigue...

----------


## Gordor

20 min pour passer la première plateforme ou tout le monde se vautre, après vu qu'il n'y a plus personne ça devient facile.
J'ai mis moins d'une heure pour tout maîtriser et quand on arrive enfin à sauter dans le clocher, c'est LA JOIE !!

---------- Post added at 13h32 ---------- Previous post was at 13h29 ----------

Et pour la canard qui n'a eu que 5 sacs il ne se serait pas arreté après le grand saut sur la plateforme du bas ou il y a un coffre par hasard ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Ben dans la liste de répartition des points il y a marqué "secrets" il me semble. Je vois aussi passer dans les petites phrase que machin chasse des trésors, du coup ça m'intrigue...


Ah tiens, jamais remarqué ça. Du coup je sais pas.

----------


## trex

Plus de 8 heure perso  sur deux jour, le deuxième jour je l'ai fait à 4 heure du mat je suis aps rester longtemps sur le serveur de débordement. Sur le serveur Place de Vizuna on était 2 asura c'était bien sympa ! Dès fois c'était moi dès fois c'était lui en tête on se motivait bien sans parler (de toute façon j'avais dégager l'interface).

A ouais et le tout @ 10 FPS sur mon vieux processeur.

---------- Post added at 14h37 ---------- Previous post was at 13h41 ----------

Ca va y se démerde bien le Zerh.

----------


## Maximelene

J'y suis retourné aujourd'hui, après un plantage ça s'est drôlement facilité, jugez plutôt :



Oui, j'étais tout seul, et je le suis resté pendant les 10 minutes qu'il m'a fallu pour réussir à nouveau  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

Ouai si le serveur déconne assez, il se plante et te tp dans une sorte d'instance "puzzle non scripté" qui doit servir de modèle.
Mais cette map contient tout, les coffres comme le portail final je crois. Et aucune contrainte de temps.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> Ouai si le serveur déconne année, il se plante et te tp dans une sorte d'instance "puzzle non scripté" qui doit servir de modèle.
> Mais cette map contient tout, les coffres comme le portail final je crois. Et aucune contrainte de temps.


Ah là y'avait la contrainte de temps, tout marchait parfaitement. J'étais juste tout seul.

----------


## Say hello

Effectivement, en comparant à ton screen il s'agit pas de la même "map" :

----------


## Cedautinger

Une idée du cooldown avant de pouvoir retailler les citrouilles? Je reste dans la labyrinthe depuis que c'est galère pour y accéder et il m'en manque environ 40 pour terminer le succès.

----------


## olih

> Une idée du cooldown avant de pouvoir retailler les citrouilles? Je reste dans la labyrinthe depuis que c'est galère pour y accéder et il m'en manque environ 40 pour terminer le succès.


Arche de lion en serveur de débordement puis en serveur normal et c'est bon.
(cf la carte postée précédemment)

----------


## Cedautinger

> Arche de lion en serveur de débordement puis en serveur normal et c'est bon.
> (cf la carte postée précédemment)


Merci, je l'avais loupé!

----------


## purEcontact

Phase 4 d'Halloween :
Début : le 31 octobre à 16h GMT (17h, GMT+1 - Paris)
Fin : le 1er novembre à 19h GMT (20h, GMT+1 - Paris)




> Nous voulons vous informer au sujet de la phase 4 d’Halloween. 
> La phase 4 débutera le mercredi 31 octobre à 9 h du matin heure du Pacifique (17 h heure de Paris), et continuera jusqu’au lancement d’une nouvelle version le jeudi 1er novembre aux alentours de midi heure du Pacifique (20 h heure de Paris).
> Une fois la phase 4 débutée, l’Ascension vers la folie ne sera plus disponible, mais vous pourrez toujours entrer dans le royaume du Roi Dément, ce qui comprend le Labyrinthe, le Clocher, le Fracas de la faucheuse et l’Inquisition lunatique.
> N’oubliez pas de “Prendre part à la fête“ à l’Arche du Lion lors du début de la phase 4, et ne vous inquiétez pas, cette fête continuera jusqu’à la fin des festivités, vous pouvez donc passer faire un tour quand vous le voulez !


Edit : lien en français :
https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...-4-d-Halloween

----------


## Anita Spade

Bon sang, mais c'est contagieux, je me mets en enchainer les montées dans le clocher et j'y prends goût, alors que j'avais juré mes grands dieux que je n'y retournerai plus jamais...  et pour des sacs de bonbons en guise de loot, il faut que je recommence, damn you Aog!

(Quand je ne suis pas occupé à glitcher dans le décor)


(Et à nager sous la salle d'attente)

----------


## Say hello

/report !

----------


## Rhusehus

Mais du coup, ça sert a quoi en vrai de le faire 50 fois le clocher ? Pareil pour le Mad King ? Les chances d'avoir un items potable/revendable ont l'air d'être à la hauteur des coffres donjons. Pour dire qu'avoir qque chose d'intéressant la dedans ça tiens de l'anecdote.

----------


## Kiyo

Ça sert surtout à s'amuser en fait. J'avoue y avoir pris goût moi aussi, après l'avoir fait avec tous mes persos j'y retourne plusieurs fois par jour avec certains juste pour quelques montées. Il va me manquer ce clocher.....

----------


## Alchimist

> Mais du coup, ça sert a quoi en vrai de le faire 50 fois le clocher ? Pareil pour le Mad King ? Les chances d'avoir un items potable/revendable ont l'air d'être à la hauteur des coffres donjons. Pour dire qu'avoir qque chose d'intéressant la dedans ça tiens de l'anecdote.


La première fois que l’on fait le clocher avec un personnage on gagne obligatoirement des bottes exotiques du roi dément, le coffre se réinitialise tous les jours. Donc si on fait ça sur deux jours avec 5 personnages, on gagne 20 de ces bottes.
Là où je pense que ça devient intéressant, c’est si l’on s’amuse à utiliser un kit de recyclage maitre pour avoir le sceau du roi dément (hier 1 sceau valait dans les 1 po). Mais n’ayant pas utilisé cette technique je ne pourrait pas dire si elle marche vraiment, le sceau reste peut-être toujours lié à l’âme.

----------


## Kiyo

Pour les bottes, on ne les gagne qu'une seule fois par personnages. Après, même le lendemain, on ne trouve que des sacs de bonbons dans le coffre, donc ce n'est vraiment pas pour le loot  ::): 

Quant au recyclage, il me semble que les bottes trouvées dans le coffres ne peuvent être recyclées, mais je ne l'ai pas vérifié.

----------


## Vroum

Les bottes ne sont ni revendables, ni recyclables.
Les rerolls lvl 2 garderont donc leurs bottes exos un bon moment.  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

Mais on peut les "forge mystique"-er ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Oui, j'étais tout seul, et je le suis resté pendant les 10 minutes qu'il m'a fallu pour réussir à nouveau


Il s'est passé quoi ? T'es tombé où ?
Hier soir je suis arrivée jusqu'au saut entre un petit bloc et une poutre en fer toute fine. J'ai raté le saut par stress mais j'étais dernière et je n'aurai pas eu le temps de passer le saut de l'ange après les deux poutres collées.
J'ai testé à minuit, 3h30 du mat, 12h, ya TOUJOURS du monde, des charrs et des norns !
Faut le faire à quelle heure ce puzzle ?

----------


## Metalink

Dites moi, j'arrive un peu à la masse sur l'event, mais j'aimerais bien en profiter :D
Mais je cherche encore et toujours comment/où faire monter les barres "événements" et "chasse" ?
Par contre j'ai fais le jumping puzzle, j'ai mis 1h mais j'ai bien rigolé  ::P:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Dites moi, j'arrive un peu à la masse sur l'event, mais j'aimerais bien en profiter :D
> Mais je cherche encore et toujours comment/où faire monter les barres "événements" et "chasse" ?
> Par contre j'ai fais le jumping puzzle, j'ai mis 1h mais j'ai bien rigolé


Tu prends le téléporteur à côté du Charr à qui tu parles pour aller au puzzle jump.
Tu arrives dans le labyrinthe qui est en gros une zone de farm avec des events et des morts vivants.
C'est là que tu montes le mieux ton compteur.

----------


## Metalink

Okay, je vois de quoi tu veux parler, je me refais le jumping et je vais y faire un tour, merci  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

> Il s'est passé quoi ? T'es tombé où ?


Mon PC a juste planté (comme tous les jours en attendant ma nouvelle CG)  ::P:

----------


## Metalink

Bon, j'ai 123 citrouilles sur 150, je fais une petite pause ... Grosse idée de faire tout Halloween le dernier jour, mais bon, je trouve l'event assez fun au final  ::P: 
Vivement tout à l'heure pour la fin  ::):

----------


## Aog

> Ça sert surtout à s'amuser en fait. J'avoue y avoir pris goût moi aussi, après l'avoir fait avec tous mes persos j'y retourne plusieurs fois par jour avec certains juste pour quelques montées. Il va me manquer ce clocher.....





> Bon sang, mais c'est contagieux, je me mets en enchainer les montées dans le clocher et j'y prends goût, alors que j'avais juré mes grands dieux que je n'y retournerai plus jamais...  et pour des sacs de bonbons en guise de loot, il faut que je recommence, damn you Aog!


Haha ! Voilà des gens biens qui comprennent ce qu'est la vraie démence, wéééééééééé !  :Bave: 

Et à moi aussi il va manquer ce clocher, snif... *verse une ch'tite larme*  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

Je l'ai fini cette après midi avec mon envoûteuse créée hier. Juste pour le plaisir de savoir que je peux le refaire.

J'y referais sans doute un passage demain. Mais à moi aussi il va manquer je pense  ::(:

----------


## Aubépine

J'y arrive toujours pas  :Emo:

----------


## Korbeil

courage ! écoute pas Aog !  ::P:

----------


## Aog

> courage ! écoute pas Aog !


C'est vrai ça, ne l'écoute pas, regarde-le mickey :

----------


## Maderone

Badass

----------


## Aubépine

Gnagnagnagna

----------


## Orgazmo

JOYEUX HALLOWEEN LES GENS :D

----------


## Aog

> JOYEUX HALLOWEEN LES GENS :D


Merci Orgazmo, joyeux Halloween à tous aussi ! Pour que la fête soit complète, je vous offre une vidéo du *chemin difficile* du Clocher du Roi Dément... parce que l'autre chemin ben... il est facile quoi...  ::ninja::

----------


## trex

Non mais c'est le chemin normal, l'autre chemin, le facile, c'est juste un ajout de la team de testeur pour tester plus simplement le timing du dernier jump dans la tour. 
Vivement le patch (le 15 novembre) qui enlèvera justement le "chemin facile" utilisé par tout le monde.  :;): 




































































 ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je tenais à remercier Aog qui m'encourage depuis la première heure et Nalaaris qui m'a supporté également !
J'ai enfin réussi à atteindre le clocher, après de nombreux évènements qui m'ont poussé à croire que le jeu ne voulait pas de moi là-haut (message du jeu pour passer hors dépassement la première fois où j'atteint la plateforme en contre bas avec de l'avance, même message pour les derniers sauts qui m'a fait raté l'horloge cassée, j'ai atteint deux fois le sommet, sauté sur l'horloge cassée, et deux fois je ne suis pas entrée dedans -même une fois j'ai buggué et j'ai continué la course en étant plus haut que les participants-) ...
J'ai immédiatement recommencé pour montrer que ce n'était pas un coup de chance, et j'ai looté deux fois des sacs de bonbons ! J'ai pris des photos souvenirs aussi (Nalaaris nous avait quitté, faut dire, il était 4 heures du matin) :


Les deux héros (surtout Aog, plus de 60 victoires) devant le coffre.


Une Lyri est cachée dans cette image, saurez-vous la trouver ?


Photo de Aog en haut du clocher. Un saut impossible avec un élémentaliste, malgré plusieurs tentatives et utilisation du TP.

J'ai réussi grâce à beaucoup de ténacité (plus de 8heures passées dessus) et surtout des conseils avisés d'Aog et de Nalaaris et des autres canards. La vidéo présentée ici m'a plus plombée qu'aidée. Donc n’abandonnez pas et n'hésitez pas à demander de l'aide !

----------


## Aog

> Je tenais à remercier Aog qui m'encourage depuis la première heure et Nalaaris qui m'a supporté également !


Wééé, je suis content si je peux aider mes frères et soeurs canards à s'élever vers l'état de plénitude absolue que procure la réussite de ce puzzle de saut !  ::lol:: 




> Purée, on a retrouvé D.A.R.Y.L ! 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/w3whW65Xl54


Haha, merci ! En plus j'adore ce film qui est un classique de mon enfance !  ::love::

----------


## Maximelene

Bravo Lee Tchi  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Content d'avoir participé à ta réussite  ::):  
Tu devrais en faire un poster !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Sinon j'ai un peu farmé le Labyrinth cette aprem, et je dois reconnaître que c'est assez lucratif, surtout pour des pas level 80 comme moi. Environ 50 pa en quelques tours, en comptant uniquement les stuffs vendus (pas le recyclage, qui fut abondant).
On devrait peut-être faire des groupes de canards et y aller ?
(En plus j'ai choppé des pièces gold pour mon personnage que j'ai gardé).

----------


## Maximelene

> On devrait peut-être faire des groupes de canards et y aller ?


Etant donné que le labyrinthe était censé fermer il y a quelques heures déjà, et qu'il ne sera probablement plus là demain, c'est un peu tard  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça c'est tout moi.
Je trouve une bonne idée pour la guilde pile poil quand ça s'arrête !  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Néanmoins il est vrai qu'on aurait pu aller y farmer. En plus, autant ça pouvait être ennuyeux en solo comme zone (c'est pas vraiment un décor qu'on qualifierait de varié, ou même d'accueillant), autant à plusieurs ça aurait pu être sympa.

On fera ça dans le niveau de l'atelier du père noël qu'ils ouvriront le 15 décembre  ::P:

----------

